
16 Lessons on Scaling from Eric Schmidt, Reid Hoffman, Marissa Mayer, and More - lpolovets
https://medium.com/@mccannatron/16-lessons-on-scaling-from-eric-schmidt-reid-hoffman-marissa-mayer-brian-chesky-diane-greene-3d6367e63a42
======
Cmccann7
Thanks for sharing my notes! Happy to answer any questions anyone has about
the class.

